# T. Fane & Co The Comet Toronto-badge - age & value



## Black Cat (Mar 8, 2018)

Looking for information on the age and value for this badge. 
It is non-magnetic and I think brass. The remaining tab has part of a factory hole at the end. 1 7/16" tall and estimated at 2 1/2 wide on the crest.
There is a drawing of a 1887 highwheeler and it says This brassplated Highwheeler ... may this be off of a Highwheeler?



 

 
First post, thanks for your input!


----------



## barracuda (Mar 8, 2018)

Yes, could be a high wheel badge, circa late 1880s. There's a picture of a Fane Comet ordinary here:

https://artsandculture.google.com/asset/fane-co-comet/YAFOgXUeENUimQ

But Fane also made Comets in the safety era:


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 9, 2018)

Hmmm ...

I had wondered where the Comet was made .

A page showing a Comet "Rational" Ordinary .

Image of a Comet Rational ? Bike is unmarked - no badge holes but does have a serial number.

Glenn


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 10, 2018)

oldspoke said:


> Hmmm ...
> 
> I had wondered where the Comet was made .
> 
> ...


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi Glenn,

Your bikewas made at 24 Adelaide St. West in downtown Toronto. This space is now a glass tower in the heart of the financial district. I have a c.1898 McBurney-Beattie made in the same factory.

T. Fane & Co. changed their name to Comet Cycle Co. In the early '90s, then in 1894-95 they built a new 5-story factory immediately behind their 24 Adelaide St. building, at 17-19-21 Temperance St. After the move, they used their old bldg for storage. When competition heated up during the boom they advertised 24 Adelaide for lease. The building was then leased by men who started the McBurney-Beattie brand bikes. In 1899, Comet went bankrupt and M-B was sold. So ironically, Comet was the landlord for another bike company that helped put them out of business.

I love your bike Glenn, it's beautiful. I mean no offence, but without any markings or badge, how do you know it's a Comet? Bikes had similar construction and appearance.
-Brian


----------



## Brian R. (Mar 10, 2018)

Black Cat, sorry, I don't know the value of your badge. Maybe one of the badge collectors can help. It's very old, but also broken. When I've bought badges for my frames, around $100 is the usual price.


----------



## oldspoke (Mar 10, 2018)

Brian R. said:


> Hi Glenn,
> 
> Your bikewas made at 24 Adelaide St. West in downtown Toronto. This space is now a glass tower in the heart of the financial district. I have a c.1898 McBurney-Beattie made in the same factory.
> 
> ...



Hello Brian,
Thanks for the info on T, Fane & Co. and Comet. 
Absent of positive I.D, you are correct ,there is no way to be certain that my bike is a Comet . In my original post I had attempted to pose the I.D. more as a question. I am uncertain.
The "rational" as a model was short lived {approx.1888-'92} and arrived at the end of the time of ordinary bicycle. The larger rear wheel, 22 inches, was thought to give a header prone bike more stability. Rational's are uncommon.
A friend shared the page from the Comet catalog and we thought that bikes looked similar . I'd like to know the serial # of the Fane Comet Ordinary posted by Barracuda. I wonder how many Comet high bikes were produced  ?
Thanks again
Glenn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 10, 2018)

Comet


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 11, 2018)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> CometView attachment 768130View attachment 768131View attachment 768132View attachment 768133View attachment 768134View attachment 768135



Is that wooden example yours @GiovanniLiCalsi?
Would love to see more photos of that!


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 11, 2018)

Here......


----------



## David Brown (Mar 11, 2018)

Did that bike sell at Jamies show couple years ago? I think that is where I saw it.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 11, 2018)

David Brown said:


> Did that bike sell at Jamies show couple years ago? I think that is where I saw it.




It’s not mine. I wish it was!
Last I heard, Toronto owner was asking $3,000.


----------



## David Brown (Mar 11, 2018)

I would pay that in a heart beat.


----------



## ccmerz (Mar 11, 2018)

Sold for 4K at Copake swap


----------



## David Brown (Mar 11, 2018)

That was a steel seeing as the one last winter at the  Auction  in Ontario went for 25000.00. It went to Australia so I here.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Mar 11, 2018)

I would like to get measured drawings and recreate one, but use alternating layers of carbon fiber and hickory veneers.


----------

